# Wheaton Penedensenca



## froggycreekfeatherfarm (Apr 24, 2015)

Here at Froggy Creek Feather Farm we are trying to start a breeding flock of Wheaton Penedesencas. As of now we only have two pure hens and one pure rooster. Does anybody know of anyone who has some that we can purchase or trade for.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

ive never even heard of these, got any pictures?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you contacted anyone in the breed club? http://www.penedesencausa.com/breeder-info.html


----------



## froggycreekfeatherfarm (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes, we have been looking for about a year. It took us nine generations to breed a pure rooster.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

Any one in Maine have any of these?


----------

